# HELP!! he got into the garbage and ate..



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

He got into the garbage and ate old raw chicken my mom had thrown out! Im not sure but I think he ate at least one full chicken breast (thankfully boneless) and maybe a bit more? I am totally fraeking out here hes never done anything like this? what should I do? I know some members let their dogs eat raw food but this is older and out for maybe a day or more? she dosnt remember how long... will this pass? will he be sick? do I need to get him to a vet??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

my 15 week old grabbed a raw chicken breast off the counter and swallowed it whole no chewing!! just went right down his throat..i posted a thread on here and called my breeder as well..everyone reassured me he was going to be just fine, maybe loose stool but not to worry


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm betting he'll get some loose poops from it, otherwise, he should be just fine as long as it was boneless!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

was it fresh it old? my mom said she threw it out because it was past the expiration date and it might of been out a day or two in the garbage before he got it.. I know for a human there would be risk of like bacteria but I dont know if dogs are the same? Im amazed your pup managed to swallow the whole thing, I'm totally bafflled he did this hes never shown any interest in garbage or bags or sttuff  I put a call into the local vet office to be safe, but apparently the vet isnt in yet :s I gave my number and am waiting to hear back but she said he should be fine too... but what worries me is not knowing how old or long it had not been fridgerated..


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My breeder told me dogs cannot get salmonella like we do...he should be fine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenSummer said:


> He got into the garbage and ate old raw chicken my mom had thrown out! Im not sure but I think he ate at least one full chicken breast (thankfully boneless) and maybe a bit more? I am totally fraeking out here hes never done anything like this? what should I do? I know some members let their dogs eat raw food but this is older and out for maybe a day or more? she dosnt remember how long... will this pass? will he be sick? do I need to get him to a vet??


*How OLD was the chicken?* I would at least call my Vet.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> My breeder told me dogs cannot get salmonella like we do...he should be fine


oh that calms me down somewhat! ty


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *How OLD was the chicken?* I would at least call my Vet.


I don't know how old it was, thats whats mostly got me worried! I called the vet but they werent open and Im fairly new around here so dont know the emerg vet yet, but they opened at 8 so I started calling then till I got someone, she said she will ask the vet when they get in but so far its been a half hour and I havent heard back.. 

On the plus side he seems fine... hes sleeping at my feet and i havent taken my eyes off him! 

I hope everything will be okay :crossfing if anything bad happened to him over this I dont know what I'd do


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

oakleysmommy said:


> My breeder told me dogs cannot get salmonella like we do...he should be fine


Unfortunately, what your breeder told you is not accurate. Dogs can absolutely get salmonella. They may be more resistant or less likely to get it than people, but they can definitely get it.

To the OP: there's a 99.9% chance your dog will not get seriously ill and a 90% chance you won't see any effects at all. A raw chicken breast is unlikely to contain an active enough growth of bacteria to establish a serious infection in a dog.

Just keep an eye on the dog, and if you see any significant vomiting, severe diarrhea (not just loose stools), or signs of stomach pain (hunching, pacing around, panting inappropriately, whining, restlessness, serious loss of appetite, etc.), call the vet.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

let us know what the vet says....if anything he may get a tummy ache i was so worried as well when Oakley swallowed it, but he acted just fine just loose stools later that night.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Duffy will snack on dead carcasses like deer that have been sitting around for months. We have a constant battle with this. He has never had any health problems with it though, besides some possible poop issues. Remember dogs are scavengers, they were designed to eat old meat, not that I recommend feeding them old meat.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you everyone for your help/support its definitely helping to keep me calm... its almost been an hour and so far I haven't heard back from the vet... I'm going to wait a little after 9 and call again but he still seems normal... thank you tippykayak for the symptoms I should be on the watch for... I didnt even know dogs showed signs when their tummies hurt... I am definitely expecting him to throw up though since he generaly has a sensitive tummy to begin with.. should I take his food away? encourage him to drink? so far he just seems content to sleep by me


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GoldenSummer said:


> thank you everyone for your help/support its definitely helping to keep me calm... its almost been an hour and so far I haven't heard back from the vet... I'm going to wait a little after 9 and call again but he still seems normal... thank you tippykayak for the symptoms I should be on the watch for... I didnt even know dogs showed signs when their tummies hurt... I am definitely expecting him to throw up though since he generaly has a sensitive tummy to begin with.. should I take his food away? encourage him to drink? so far he just seems content to sleep by me


I wouldn't change his eating habits until I saw a sign of trouble, and I would make sure he has unfettered access to fresh, clean water.

I honestly doubt he'll throw up. Though we're trained to think of raw chicken as gross and dangerous, it probably did not have a significant bacterial colony on it, and there's nothing gross about it to your dog. It's not high in fat or calories, and he didn't eat an enormous amount, so there's probably nothing that would trigger an episode of vomiting unless he ate it whole.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

your right... I've been watching him like a hawk all day and night and there hasn't been any throwing up... hes slept a lot and Im worried because he hasn't had much water... normally he drnks tons so Im wondering if his tummy is upset.. I think I'm going to go tempt him with ice cold water since he likes his water cold rather then room temp lol thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is he today?


----------

